# وزارة المالية: طلبات تشغيل الشباب ستتم من خلال صندوق بريد 11599 فقط



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2011)

*وزارة المالية: طلبات تشغيل الشباب ستتم من خلال صندوق بريد 11599 فقط *


*  الأحد، 13 فبراير  2011 - 21:41*​ *





*                            الدكتور سمير رضوان وزير المالية فى حكومة تصريف الأعمال​ 
*(أ.ش.أ)*
​ *أكدت وزارة المالية أن تلقى طلبات التشغيل للشباب سيتم فقط من خلال صندوق بريد رقم 11599 ولن يتم النظر فى الطلبات التى تسلم باليد. 

وقالت الوزارة، فى بيان اليوم الأحد، بهذا الخصوص، إن الطلبات يمكن كتابتها على ورقة بيضاء توضح البيانات المطلوبة دون التقيد بأى نموذج يجرى بيعه بطريقة غير مشروعة أمام أى من الهيئات أو الوزارات.**

وأوضحت أن المطلوب كتابته فى طلب التشغيل هو البيانات الأساسية مثل الاسم والمؤهل وتاريخ الحصول عليه والتقدير وكذلك الدورات التدريبية التى حصل عليها والسيرة الذاتية للمتقدم والعنوان وأرقام التليفونات.*

اليوم السابع

"الإسكان" تقرر عدم استلام طلبات حجز الشقق إلا بالبريد على رقم 11516​


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2011)

*يلالالالالالالا كله يببببعت مش هنخسر حاجه
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (13 فبراير 2011)

دى الناس كلها سلمت بالايد هههههههههه

شكرا مارسلين للخبر


----------



## thunder (13 فبراير 2011)

ابعتوا طلبات بسرعة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*عندك حق يا ميلو مش هنخسر حاجة*​


----------



## fullaty (13 فبراير 2011)

انا بعت النهارده عايزه اقولكوا انها كانت زحمه موووووووووووت محدش يفوت الفرصه دى جايز تبقى بجد ونستفيد ولو مش بجد وللتهدئه مخسرناش حاجه

ربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## abn_Jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

يعنى  اروح اقدم وعلى ضمنتك  عشان   احوش  واكون نفسى  يمكن  ربنا   يفرجها  ههههههههههههههههههههه
  ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 فبراير 2011)

هروح ابعت بكرة او بعدة بالكتير
ربنا يدبر​


----------



## النهيسى (13 فبراير 2011)

*بأذن ربنا خير للشباب
شكرا جدا*​


----------



## govany shenoda (13 فبراير 2011)

ربنا معاكو ياشباب مصر
وربنا يعمل الصالح ليكو دايما​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 فبراير 2011)

*جمهوريه مصر العربيه كلها قدمت
وفي الاخر الكل هياخد بومبه
ياجماعه ده كله عشان يجمعوا فلوس من الشعب وخلاص
والناس غلبانه مابتصدق تتعلق بقشه
طب لما في شغل كتير قوي كده كان فين زمااان​*


----------



## govany shenoda (14 فبراير 2011)

خليك متفائل ياعم مايكل
انت هتعقد الشباب
مش هتخسر حاجه
ربنا معاكو


----------



## marcelino (14 فبراير 2011)

*حلو الاحباط ده يا مايكل ..
*​


----------



## marcelino (14 فبراير 2011)

*وزير الماليه على قناة دريم أكد الخبر
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 فبراير 2011)

*بفكر اقدم فى البتاعة يمكن تجيب نتيجة
وفعلا مش هتخسر فى حاجة​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 فبراير 2011)

*


			ولو مش بجد وللتهدئه مخسرناش حاجه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هوا يبدو انه بجد لان تهدئه ايه الحكومه الي كانت بتسكت و تهدي مشيت بالسلامه ههههههههه​*


----------



## marcelino (15 فبراير 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *
> 
> هوا يبدو انه بجد لان تهدئه ايه الحكومه الي كانت بتسكت و تهدي مشيت بالسلامه ههههههههه​*




*الله ينور يا ريس هو ده الكلام
*​


----------



## qwyui (15 فبراير 2011)

نشوف مش هانخصر  مع اننا قددمنا كتتتتتتتتتتتتير يلة بالمرةومرسى على الخبر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 فبراير 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> خليك متفائل ياعم مايكل
> انت هتعقد الشباب
> مش هتخسر حاجه
> ربنا معاكو



*حاضر يا حماتي
سكت خالص اهووه​*


marcelino قال:


> *حلو الاحباط ده يا مايكل ..
> *​



*اي خدمه يا معلم​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 فبراير 2011)

بيقولك مصاريف 11 جنية 

هيلموا لم فى الموضوع دة​


----------



## marcelino (15 فبراير 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> بيقولك مصاريف 11 جنية
> 
> هيلموا لم فى الموضوع دة​




*يابنى مصاريف اييييه

انت هتبعت ورقه فى البريد 

هو الطابع بقى اللى اكيد بقى بـ 11 جنيه :new6:
*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 فبراير 2011)

انا الى اتقالى كدة يا عم
الى قال ما حددش
بس قال لما بتروح البوستة بياخدوا منك 11 جنية 
​


----------



## marcelino (15 فبراير 2011)

*أممممم انا لسه مبعتش علشان كدة مش عارف*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *أممممم انا لسه مبعتش علشان كدة مش عارف*​



انا لسة سامع بالكلام دة من شوية​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 فبراير 2011)

*ايون يا مارو انت وفادي
بياخدوا فلوس ع كل طلب
تقريبا من 7 ل 10 جنيه ع كل طلب
عشان كده رديت في اول رد قلت​*


mikel coco قال:


> *
> ياجماعه ده كله عشان يجمعوا فلوس من الشعب وخلاص
> ​*




*لكن الكل قاللي تشاؤم ومش عارف ايه
احنا بس اللي بنضحك ع نفسنا وبنصدق
ع العموم ربنا يوفق الجميع​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (21 فبراير 2011)

*انا سلمتها باليد لمقر وزارة المالية بمدينة نصر

عامة مش ناوي ابعت تاني بريد

لو عايزين يشغلونا ينظروا في طلباتنا سواء كانت باليد أو بالبريد

مش ناقصة حجج فارغة يا عم سمير رضوان

شكرا يا مارس للموضوع 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2011)

انتوا بتتكلموا عن ايه ؟​


----------



## Coptic Adel (21 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> انتوا بتتكلموا عن ايه ؟​


*
لا ياخويا مفيش حاجة روح نام

لما حد يجي هابقي اصحيك *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2011)

Coptic Adel قال:


> *
> لا ياخويا مفيش حاجة روح نام
> 
> لما حد يجي هابقي اصحيك *​



اذا كان كده ماشي :nunu0000:​


----------



## zezza (2 مارس 2011)

ادينا بعتنا الورق المطلوب 
الواحد حاسس ان اسمه بقى ماركة مسجلة فى كل وظايف مصر و برضه مافيش فايدة ​


----------



## marcelino (2 مارس 2011)

zezza قال:


> ادينا بعتنا الورق المطلوب
> الواحد حاسس ان اسمه بقى ماركة مسجلة فى كل وظايف مصر و برضه مافيش فايدة ​



*ههههههه وانا صدقيني بعت بكل الطرق الممكنه 

لما نشوف اخرتها .. المهم نبطل اليأس اللى فى دمنا دة 
*​


----------



## عمادفاروق (27 أبريل 2011)

كل الطلبات للشقق والوظائف كذب


----------



## Ahmadov (4 مايو 2011)

*بالتوفييق*


----------

